# Just bought...should I be happy or remorseful?



## nanette0269 (Aug 26, 2007)

Vistana Villages (Bella)...Week 12...2-Bedroom...biennual use...81,000 points...use starting 2007...for $3600.  I think its a good price, but would like confirmation to ensure that my anxiousness didn't get the best of me!  

Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Congratulations.*

Even though I am not well informed enough to comment about the price & the deal, I think it's an outstanding timeshare resort. 

That opinon is based on the favorable impression of Vistana Villages we formed during a sales tour there in 2003 -- an opinion reinforced by actually vacationing there in 2007 on RCI _Instant Exchange_. 

We love Vistana Villages.  It's 1 of our favorite timeshares anywhere. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 26, 2007)

YOU DID GREAT!!

VV is a mandatory resort and you got enough points to use at the other SVN major resorts in 1 bedroom.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Aug 26, 2007)

nanette0269 said:


> Vistana Villages (Bella)...Week 12...2-Bedroom...biennual use...81,000 points...use starting 2007...for $3600.  I think its a good price, but would like confirmation to ensure that my anxiousness didn't get the best of me!
> 
> Thanks.



you will absolutely love it. we own there and just got back from a wonderful week there. sounds like a good price. you will be in the network which is good to have. what building did you buy in? all the bella are being updated, new couches, chairs, paint, etc. saw the model and it looks beautiful.
good luck, you will be very happy.


----------



## oneohana (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase. 
The one thing that will be a concern is trying to use your 2007 week. By the time escrow closes there will not be much left. I called *wood a couple of weeks ago, and there was nothing available outside the continental US. You might have to deposit it in II, or have the seller try and book something for you.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats! That's a great price! Was that including closing costs and 07 MFs?  

I'm sure the seller/broker could try and make a reservation for you somewhere for 07, and if you know when/where you want to go in 08, ask them to book that for you too!


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 27, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Congrats! That's a great price! Was that including closing costs and 07 MFs?
> 
> I'm sure the seller/broker could try and make a reservation for you somewhere for 07, and if you know when/where you want to go in 08, ask them to book that for you too!




MFs were $455, and closing costs around $400.  I thought the closing costs were a bit high, but not extraordinarily high.  Unsure of the unit number/building.

Not sure what we will do with 2007...I would prefer for it to start in 2008 so I have some time to get my feet wet, but tis ok with me   I suppose I have until April 2008 to make that decision (right?)...I think so, at least.  Maybe we'll be taking a lot of mini trips there to use it?  Fortunately, its only 2 hours away!

Thanks everyone for your feedback.  I'm glad I did ok!  Now, I just have to tell my DH-to-be what I just did with my tax refund from a few months ago


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 27, 2007)

You did well, especially getting a 1) mandatory unit and 2) getting 81,1000 staroptions.


----------



## ccy (Aug 27, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> you will absolutely love it. we own there and just got back from a wonderful week there. sounds like a good price. you will be in the network which is good to have. what building did you buy in? all the bella are being updated, new couches, chairs, paint, etc. saw the model and it looks beautiful.
> good luck, you will be very happy.



We bought last year.  'Great to know that they're updating the units.
Are they going to have that island or urban look?
Our deeded unit is in Bldg #5, what do you think of its location?


----------



## riverdoglb (Aug 27, 2007)

nanette0269

I bid on this auction also but got home from Costco 5 minutes late to put in another bid! Darn It would have filled in my even year developer week at Kierland well.

The fees seemed high to me also. Looks like they wanted to be reimbursed for their 2007 Fees & Taxes.

$3600 seems like a good deal to me! Since it's a Biennial Odd usage, I don't think 2008 usage is possible but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 27, 2007)

riverdoglb said:


> nanette0269
> 
> I bid on this auction also but got home from Costco 5 minutes late to put in another bid! Darn It would have filled in my even year developer week at Kierland well.
> 
> ...




Thats too funny!  Maybe next time...he did have a similar unit for sale 2 weeks ago, so maybe there are more in his hopper?

I would presume that I could use time for 2007 until week 12 of 2008 (since that would be in the same 12 month period, right?), and since we are so close, I'm sure we can utilize them somehow (its less than a 2 hour drive away)...if not, sending the points to II will be requested.  Its almost a shame that we are already scheduled to stay in the Hyatt Grand Cypress next time we are in orlando.

anyways, I still have some things to learn about regarding starwood's system, but fortunately nothing that would have negated my interest in this property...each system always has its own quirks, and maybe the first years' usage will be a quirk for me.


----------



## oneohana (Aug 27, 2007)

*options expire at the end of the year. They cannot be carried over.


----------



## nanette0269 (Aug 27, 2007)

oneohana said:


> *options expire at the end of the year. They cannot be carried over.



Is this based on the calendar year?  Or, is it based on Deeded Week through the next 12 months?  So, if my deeded week is week 12 of 2007...do I need to make a decision before 12/31/07 or 3/2X/08?  Sorry, but I didn't find this in my search of TUG bbs posts.

Thanks!


----------



## oneohana (Aug 27, 2007)

Calander year.


----------

